# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Sealing a Shed on Slab for water

## Damon_11

Hi All, 
I have just put up a 6x3x2.3 prefab shed which is on top of a slab. The slab's pretty flat and level, but with my first round of rain this week, I have seepage under the walls. 
Fortunately all worthy wood items are on packers off the ground for such an occasion. 
Are there any products the forum recommend for sealing the gap at the bottom. I could use silicone, but do not want it to look untidy or deteriorate. 
Also, what do others do about where wall sheets lock into the bottom track. I can see this filling up with water also. 
Lat question - has anyone fitted gutters to one of these prefab sheds?? 
Thanks.....Damon

----------


## Terrian

> Hi All, 
> I have just put up a 6x3x2.3 prefab shed which is on top of a slab. The slab's pretty flat and level, but with my first round of rain this week, I have seepage under the walls.

  buggar  :Frown:    

> Are there any products the forum recommend for sealing the gap at the bottom. I could use silicone, but do not want it to look untidy or deteriorate.

  Flashing, down inside of wall, under wall, down outside edge of slab   
(10 second mspaint pic  :Smilie: 
yellow = wall
red = slab
blue = flashing

----------


## Ivan in Oz

How much bigger than the Shed 
is the SLAB?  
I'm thinking of a Slab WAY oversized;
say 8M x 4M

----------


## Ivan in Oz

Here is what my present Shed has.
25mm x 25mm 'STEP' 
Also,
What my new Shed will have  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
....When the Slab can be put down between Showers and Storms :Doh:   
Brown.....................Slab Concrete
Orange [RUST].........Reo Steel
Grey.......................Gal Steel Stud frame
Greey.....................Walling, in reality the wall is Yellow [Called Wheat] but is difficutl to see in the Pic :Confused:

----------


## Big Shed

Of course that 25x25mm step has to be put in when the slab goes down, so doesn't help Damon much. 
On the same "shoulda" topic, I prefer to put the slab in after the shed has been put up. Better water proofing, but more importantly, better vermin proofing. 
Failing all that the flashing idea is a good one, but is dependent on how far the concrete extends beyond the cladding.
You could also consider bitumen impregnated foam under the bottom track. 
Drilling small holes in the outside bottom corner of the bottom tracks should help drainage.

----------


## Damon_11

Thanks All for your suggestions, 
I had the slab made with 150-200mm clearance on two edges, the back 6m side is just about flush with the slab.  I think the flashing idea will work.  I was also considering some stick on poly urethane foam tape on the underside of the channel.  Or maybe something like door frame sealer? 
And also I have the question about what gutters to fit at least to the front side where the door is.  The chanel fixing the wall sheets is not wide less than an inch and there is no fascia to rest the gutter on.  Any suggestions of what fittings to buy and gutter profile? 
Thanks....Damon

----------


## Ivan in Oz

Damon, 
Be careful of Grass growing up under the flashing.
It will tend to lift and sometimes Penetrate it :Frown: 
and you'll end up with grass inside your shed, I know :Mad:  
Any photos of where you have the: 
> _The chanel fixing the wall sheets is not wide less than an inch and there is no fascia to rest the gutter on._

----------


## DJ's Timber

Normally the gutter brackets are screwed on to ribs of the wall sheets, just use the standard brackets and gutter.

----------


## T-Rex

> Here is what my present Shed has.
> 25mm x 25mm 'STEP'

  I have the same or similar issue with my newly stood-up kit shed and am after some good ideas. My slab has only a 25 mm concrete step, and in many places the edge of the slab didn't line up too well with where the wall was to be (and now actually is). {So much for professional concreters}
Anyway, there are "gaps" under the ridges of the wall sheets which I need to "plug" to keep out reptiles and their prey. Suggestions so far include 
"expanding foam in a can" = something for the vermin to eat?, 
concrete = should colourbond wall sheets be "sitting" in concrete, 
crusher dust = won't it just fall through the bigger gaps
flashing = would have had to go in before the wall sheets so a bit late now
So, what else? :Confused:

----------


## Ivan in Oz

T, 
There are Rubber In-Fill products specificly cut to Roofing Profiles.
About 20mm wide
One of these are sure to suit.
You just stuff them in the void.
They also interlock to make a continuous Barrier. 
It is easier to loosen or remove to lowest row of screws when inserting.

----------


## glock40sw

G'day.
I sealed around my shed with "Fuller Foam".
It is vermin proof and does a good job.
Shed is now 4 years old and is still sealed fine.
Also no slithery visitors or residents yet. :2thumbsup:

----------

